# Addonitis won the battle!!



## laxmom (Jul 16, 2008)

Just got off the phone with our guide.  We added 50 more points at HHI.   Interesting thing about it, we paid the same total price thru Disney now that we are members that we did resale with closing costs on the first 50!  This way, we were able to buy in at a smaller point total.  The contracts are identical - 50 banked and 50 coming on August 1.


----------



## wmmmmm (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations!  I am also an  advocate on buying points in small increments.  Let's see how long it'll take before you decide to add more!


----------



## laxmom (Jul 16, 2008)

SSHHHH!  Laxdad thinks this is it!:hysterical:


----------



## joyzilli (Jul 17, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!  That didn't take you long to add on!!  I purchased at BWV shortly after you and keep wondering the same thing....should I add on....always something to look forward to


----------



## laxmom (Jul 17, 2008)

It was not really planned.  We sold a trailer so we are basically trading one vacation interest for another.  Plus our UY is Aug. so we are getting 07 points and 08 points come on 8/1.  There is no prorating of dues because we are in the last week or so our our UY.  We will also be in Orlando next week to sign paperwork.  The timing was perfect.  We still aren't where we would like to be point wise, but we are one step closer!


----------



## laxmom (Jul 17, 2008)

Update.  I spoke with our guide last night at about 6pm.  Our new points are in our account today.  Hows that for fast!?


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats on your purchase! Now where is Laxdad to "clue" him in on your future plans...............


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 21, 2008)

FYI............



cheyenne said:


> This thread is just not the same without Laxmom.
> 
> Hope you're having a great time Susan! We miss your posts!


----------



## SDKath (Jul 21, 2008)

Congratulations.  That IS fast!  Wow.  Hope you have fun.  With matching contracts and the "banked" points, I bet you are gonna have a great vacation coming up.

Our addonitis is in remission right now -- but I can see it coming back in full force for GCV!

Katherine


----------



## laxmom (Jul 27, 2008)

tomandrobin said:


> FYI............




Awww.  It is nice to be missed! We were at OKW on an exchange from the 20th until this morning for our first DVC stay so my posting has been sporadic.  Absolutely loved it there!  While we were there, I booked us into HHI in March with our new points.  We are also staying 2 nights at VWL for our precruise stay in 35 days!  Man I love DVC!!!

Everything about this trip was just super!  I am not sure we will ever be able to go back and not stay on property!  The buses worked so well, the ME worked so smoothly and it was so nice not to schlep bags to and from the airport!  I just can't say enough good about this past week!

I had the TUG banner with us and will be getting our picture in soon!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks liked you had a great time. I cuaght some of your posts on the ROFR thread at MO. 

We really enjoyed taking the banner with us to Vero Beach. We took a bunch of pictures and had Brian choose one. Did you get ours or the second banner?


----------



## laxmom (Aug 1, 2008)

We got the 2nd one.  We were only the 4th family on it and the only DVC.  I need to send Brian our picture.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 4, 2008)

laxmom said:


> It was not really planned.


LOL!  Many of life's blessings start out with this line.  Enjoy!!


----------

